# Can you tell me what this fish is?



## Scrapping Nomad (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi

I am the new owner of an aquarium with angel fish and zebra fish (about two months old). A friend brought a fish to us (the one in my avatar) today because they are moving. It was kept in a plate with about 1 inch of tap water which was changed daily, but it has survived for over two weeks. To me it looked like danio but the tail is different. Could you help me identify it? And also, could you tell me if it could survive in the aquarium with my other fish? Thanks!!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a betta, can you get a bigger pic of it


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's too small an image for my eyes. I tried!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

thats a betta


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

It almost looks like maybe a crowntail betta? But like black said its not the best of pics


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed on it looking like a Betta, but also agreed on needing a better pic. (I would assume Betta as well, since it lived in a bowl for two weeks and survived...)


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

holly12 said:


> I would assume Betta as well, since it lived in a bowl for two weeks and survived...


My thoughts as well lol.. reading that made me twinge a bit


----------



## Scrapping Nomad (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks, everybody for trying to help, you are all so kind! I can't add photos to posts until I've posted 5 times! But I've added a larger picture to my gallery, if anybody can please look there, I'd be really grateful.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol, sorry - didn't mean to make you feel bad! I thought you meant your friend kept it in a bowl for two weeks.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's definitely a Betta. Not exactly sure on the specific type though.

As for keeping it with your other fish, we need more details. How big is your tank. Did you mean the tank has only been running for a month? If so, I'd assume it's still cycling yes?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd say a female Betta splendens.


----------



## Scrapping Nomad (Jun 30, 2012)

holly12 said:


> Lol, sorry - didn't mean to make you feel bad! I thought you meant your friend kept it in a bowl for two weeks.


You didn't! And yes, it was my daughter's friend. She is five and they gave it to her in a party so she put it in a soup plate! It was there for two weeks.

I have had my tank for over two months now and the ammonia levels are finally low and it has become more stable. It was a nightmare because I didn't know anything so I went to the pet shop!, talked to a "specialist" and said I was a complete beginner and what did I need to know to start? They said nothing, just put them in the water and hange it every three weeks. They sold me fish that were eating one another and told me nothing about cycling! It was a steep learning curve for me, but I think it is Ok now, though we lost 6 fish in the way (I also think they sold me way too many). Now I have an angelfish and six zebras.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

navigator black said:


> I'd say a female Betta splendens.


That's what I was thinking too. And it looks like a crowntail. 

Just don't try keeping it with another Betta, even the females fight.


----------



## Scrapping Nomad (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks, everybody. I moved her to the fish tank yesterday, she is tiny in comparison even to the zebras, and she keeps hiding among the plant leaves. My daughter is having a blast playing "Find Cutie" (she named the betta Cutie Glowie - it doesn't Glow, in case you were wondering!). Thanks for all your help!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i was going to say female betta to. have a read up on them, there facinating fish.


----------

